# trying to conceive after a miscarriage



## Mojocat (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello,

I'm 37 years old. I already have a daughter who is 3 and last year my partner and I started trying for a second. I fell pregnant easily but miscarried at 6 weeks. I then waited to have 1 period and then got pregnant again.
However I lost the baby at 15 weeks. After 3 successful scans and a strong heart beat you can imagine how devastated I was and I had told everyone at that point. I had a hematoma and it started bleeding at 10 weeks and it just didn't stop which led to the late miscarriage, even though the sonographer and consultant all said nothing to worry about, it will bleed out. It took a good 6 weeks to show up negative on a pregnancy test and the consultant advised because I had a c-section with my first to not have the quick op to remove all the pregnancy tissue and to let the miscarriage go naturally.
6 months later and 6 periods later, trying to conceive and now this has become a problem. Conceiving was OK originally, I just couldn't keep the baby, now conceiving seems harder.
My ovulation also was OK before the miscarriage but since the miscarriage is not as regular.
Do you think I should go and see the doctor because of my age and the ovulation not being regular?
I don't know if I am just being overly paranoid or if this is a genuine thing I should start to have investigated.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Mojocat

I am so sorry to hear about your losses, how utterly devastating for you. I would ask if you could be referred for a scan just to make sure nothing has been retained after your loss, it might even be worthwhile seeing if you could be referred for a hysteroscopy to have a bit of a spring clean as this can actually help with implantation so really try for that if poss. I found it very very difficult to conceive after my late loss too, in fact I was only successful 18 month after (I was older) and after IVF so do go and see if you can be referred ASAP to get the ball rolling.

wishing you lots of love x


----------



## Mojocat (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks Artypants for your reply.

I did request a hysteroscopy but this is only recommended if I've never shown a sign of fertility - this is basically what my doctor said.
At most he said he could offer me a scan but I had scans when I was pregnant and anything would have been picked up then, again these are words from my Doctor.
He basically thinks because I have periods, the m/c is over and there is nothing left. He thinks I many have pcos and is going to do some blood tests to see if I have, this would explain the lack of ovulation. He feels I am stressing too much and this often makes people not conceive. 
He said I should only go back to the doctors after a year if I have not conceived and if I have pcos.
My sister was in a similar position but because she was 39, she was given clomid after blood tests, and she got pregnant quite quickly.

He said he would not do that unless I was ttc for one year and had pcos.
I 50% do feel like I should just relax and see what happens, but then I am a bit paranoid about my age so don't want this problem to go on for too long.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I think that's really [email protected] for a doctor to tell any patient who has suffered loss and or trouble conceiving to relax, honestly, such a cop out. also hysteroscopy can be beneficial even if its not for treatment but then of course the doctor would never be able to refer you without a reason so i would push for a scan at the very basic level and possibly switch to a better more understanding GP in the mean time x


----------



## DutchSasky (Nov 18, 2015)

Mojocat, I am sorry to read of your losses. 

As for your situation, I agree with Artypants! 

What your doctor says is nonsense! A lot can happen to the womb during/after miscarriage so scans that happen when you're pregnant do not really count or give any indication of the state of your womb afterwards Especially if you had surgical management of your last pregnancy - I don't know if that was the case? 

Even if you haven't, it's good always to check if you think something is amiss. is there any way your GP can refer you to a gyn or rather a fertility specialist? The latter would be ideal. They might give you the hysteroscopy just to check (and because of the 'cleaning effect' it has)

I am your age (turning 38 next month). I had a miscarriage in December 2014 and only recently found out I have dead tissue in my womb and inflamed lining. this never showed up on scans, in fact they were always perfectly fine and I had two IVF transfers with that lining. Needless to say nothing came out of those! 

I am not saying you have my problem, but it's better to get to the bottom of this as Artypants says.

Take care!


----------

